# 2 Climber/Pruner positions in Central Park, NYC



## jgaliley (Jan 4, 2010)

Below is a job posting from the Central Park Conservancy for two new climber/pruner positions in Central Park, NYC. These are two new positions that have just been opened up to expand the size of the crew. This is an exciting opportunity to help care for Central Park. Please contact me if you have any questions.

Josh Galiley
Tree Care Supervisor
Central Park Conservancy
212-628-1036


Position Summary: Central Park Conservancy is seeking a Tree Climber/Pruner to be part of our Tree Care Crew, which is responsible for the maintenance and preservation of the 26,000 trees in Central Park. This position requires initiative, teamwork, and problem solving skills. The Tree Care Crew strives for the highest standards of excellence in Arboriculture. We offer a competitive benefits package commensurate with experience. If you meet the position requirements listed below, please send your cover letter, salary requirements, and résumé to [email protected], or fax to 212-310-6633. Applications that do not meet the minimum requirements will not be considered. No phone calls, please. Only qualified candidates will be contacted for an interview. The Conservancy is an equal opportunity organization and believes that diversity of staff contributes to excellence. A qualified candidate must demonstrate: • A spirit of teamwork and cooperation • An ability to work effectively with others • An ability to solve problems and achieve common goals • Initiative. Anticipates needs and takes action as directed • The desire to achieve individual, team and organization goals. Position Responsibilities: • Maintaining a safe and controlled work zone • Reports to the Tree Care Coordinator • Perform all required ground, climbing and aerial lift duties as directed • Operating an aerial lift truck • Demonstrates proper application of approved knots • Pruning trees according to ANSI A300 pruning standards • Tree removal with proper rigging techniques • Brush chipping and operating of a chipper • Operating a stump grinder • Integrated Pest Management (IPM) • Equipment maintenance • Obtaining soil samples • Emergency storm response • Snow removal • Participation in Special events in The Park • Operation of manual, power driven and motorized equipment • Learns and understands the use of a tablet computer for recordkeeping • Ability to identify/ learn to identify the trees and shrubs common to The Park Position Requirements: • A minimum of two years of related experience operating an aerial lift truck and climbing with a rope and saddle is required. • A Drivers License valid in the United States. • Within one year of appointment, employee must possess a Class B Commercial Driver License with airbrake endorsement valid in the United States. The Class B Commercial Driver License must be maintained for the duration of this employment. • ISA arborist certification is preferred. For more information about the mission of Central Park Conservancy, please visit our website at: www.centralparknyc.org


----------

